# "Repost this if You Love, Know, or Respect EMT's and Paramedics"



## Hockey (Feb 4, 2012)

I swear to god, stop reposting these stupid things on Facebook.  Same thing goes for fire, and police style comments.  You look like a fool.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2012)

But I want all my friends and family to remember just how awesome I am. 

Out of all my friends no one who is an EMT, Medic, Firefighter, Officer/Deputy, or nurse have re-posted it. Now their family members on the other hand..


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 4, 2012)

I hate the "repost this" statuses, but despise the lame "EMTs are complete wholesome angels" posts and threads.


----------



## Hockey (Feb 4, 2012)

:glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare:




> Somebody asked: "You're a PARAMEDIC?!? That's cool, I wanted to do that when I was a kid. How much do you make?" The PARAMEDIC replied: "HOW MUCH DO I MAKE?" ... I can make holding your hand seem like the most important thing in the world when you're scared. ... I can make your child breathe when they stop. ... I can help your father survive a heart attack. ... I make my family wait for dinner until I know your family member is taken care of. ... I make myself skip lunch so that I can make sure that everything I did for your wife today is reported......I make myself work weekends and holidays because people don't just get sick Monday thru Friday. ... So, how much do I make? All I know is, I make a difference. Repost not only if you are a PARAMEDIC or you love a PARAMEDIC, but most importantly, repost this if you respect their work


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2012)

That brought tears to my eyes


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm half tempted to make it my status.... :rofl:


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 4, 2012)

I saw the best repost status on FB a couple of days ago.

It showed something along the lines of "this boy has cancer, everytime you share this, FB donates 3 cents to his care."

When I clicked on the picture the baby was a girl (evident because of the absence of a penis and well formed labia) and looked like she had a bacterial skin infection.

It was shared thousands of times it also appeared.


----------



## VelvetyOne (Feb 4, 2012)

Holy crap that is AWESOME!


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hockey said:


> :glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare::glare:



Your avatar is quite fitting for this post :rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Feb 4, 2012)

I hate those things. 

I especially hate it when the people who repost them are the most burnt out mofo's I've ever met...

I hate that the public views us all as holy saints on a pedestal.

The other day my partner and I went into a gas station to grab a mountain dew. Someone walked by and went "Hey heros!" We were like "????? *looks around* Hi how are you??"

Then he bought our mountain dews.. And we liked him a little more then.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sasha said:


> I hate that the public views us all as holy saints on a pedestal.
> 
> The other day my partner and I went into a gas station to grab a mountain dew. Someone walked by and went "Hey heros!" We were like "????? *looks around* Hi how are you??"
> 
> Then he bought our mountain dews.. And we liked him a little more then.



That's the whole reason I became an EMT tho.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 4, 2012)

For free mountain dew?

Me too. And discounted chick fil a.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sasha said:


> For free mountain dew?
> 
> Me too. And discounted chick fil a.



While I do love me some free mountain dew I was actually talking about being saints on pedestals. Haha

And we don't have a chick fil a in our response area (that I'm aware of) lol.


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> That's the whole reason I became an EMT tho.


For me it was chicks, money, power and chicks.


----------



## exodus (Feb 4, 2012)

I've never had Chik-filet


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 4, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> For me it was chicks, money, power and chicks.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> For me it was chicks, money, power and chicks.



Well since I am considered a hero and recieve free mountain dew, well chicks dig heros. And chicks dig heros wearing shades. So I've got that part covered. Also coming into the ER while gurney surfing and doing chest compressions is also another great way to get chicks. 

Now I need to work on the money and power..


----------



## Sasha (Feb 4, 2012)

firefite said:


> Well since I am considered a hero and recieve free mountain dew, well chicks dig heros. And chicks dig heros wearing shades. So I've got that part covered. Also coming into the ER while gurney surfing and doing chest compressions is also another great way to get chicks.
> 
> Now I need to work on the money and power..



Don't forget to bend your elbows dramatically and throw in the occasional "COME ON!!!!".


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Don't forget to bend your elbows dramatically and throw in the occasional "COME ON!!!!".



"Don't die on me Lucy!!!" as I call into medical control and they give me the ok to do some kind of field surgery, all while the helicopter is making a very complicated and dangerous landing.


----------



## usalsfyre (Feb 4, 2012)

Black and Decker burr holes...

You have to have been kicked out of med school for misconduct for that level of street cred though.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 4, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Black and Decker burr holes...



For that I prefer DeWalt haha


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 4, 2012)

I prefer robotic burr holes.


----------



## fast65 (Feb 5, 2012)

Well now I just feel ridiculous for posting such things as my status...thanks guys


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 5, 2012)

fast65 said:


> Well now I just feel ridiculous for posting such things as my status...thanks guys



When you're 14 you're allowed to post that kind of stuff


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 5, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> For me it was chicks, money, power and chicks.



So I can't lie. When I cover shifts for my buddy his partner and I sit down town and girls come up to the ambulance and ask for pictures and chat us up all the time.

Oh how I wish I had a FT night schedule rather than days ^_^


----------



## VelvetyOne (Feb 5, 2012)

*In my Words ...EMS*

In my world, I see EMS as a vital link to society.  I don't see you as 'heros' - and I certainly do not expect you to try to be one.  I see you as people who have special abilities and talents, tolerances that most people do not have.  For that, it makes every EMS Person special.

I would be one of those ladies that ran into you at a fast food joint and offered to by your lunch, because I can to say Thank you.  I would be one of the ladies at the grocery store that would say "no, you go ahead of me out of respect".

EMS are the people the little kids wanna be and the people that the sick and hurt trust.  You are special.....always remember that.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2012)

VelvetyOne said:


> In my world, I see EMS as a vital link to society.  I don't see you as 'heros' - and I certainly do not expect you to try to be one.  I see you as people who have special abilities and talents, tolerances that most people do not have.  For that, it makes every EMS Person special.
> 
> I would be one of those ladies that ran into you at a fast food joint and offered to by your lunch, because I can to say Thank you.  I would be one of the ladies at the grocery store that would say "no, you go ahead of me out of respect".
> 
> EMS are the people the little kids wanna be and the people that the sick and hurt trust.  You are special.....always remember that.



Honestly we are no more special than the guy who takes a mechanic class and learns how to fix cars. 

There isn't anything special about us. We just found EMS interesting and chose to do it.


----------



## Veneficus (Feb 5, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Honestly we are no more special than the guy who takes a mechanic class and learns how to fix cars.
> 
> There isn't anything special about us. We just found EMS interesting and chose to do it.



I am special damn it, my mom said so!


----------



## Sasha (Feb 5, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I am special damn it, my mom said so!



Oh yes sweetie. You're special, just like every one else.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 5, 2012)

I do think it takes 	"special" type of person to work in EMS for an extended period of time. 

We are all "special" in our own little "special" way.

/dramatic air quotes


----------

